# Prairie 360 clutch springs



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I was curious if the stock clutch springs on a P 360 are the same as the stock on a BF750. I just replaced my BF springs and was thinking I may be able to put the stock springs in my prairie, has anyone done this?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I havent done it but have thought about it.
They will fit and are interchangeable. I would be intersted in seeing if there is any difference between stock brute and stock P360 springs. 
Most people go up to a black on the secondary and the brute stock spring, if a little stiffer, may be equivalent to that.

I may try this with you as I have to perform maintenance on the p360's cvt soon and I have the same stock springs laying around.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would assume they are probably the same as the BF springs... but I would also like to know, cuz my buddy has a P360 and if they are different, then I'll give him my stock BF springs to throw in there...


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

same here , i know the secondarys are the same. wat about the primary tho?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Both springs are weaker than (stock)P650 springs on the 400 not sure about 360 .


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wanted to let you guys know that the spings in the primary and secondary are the same in the 360 and the 650 brute soo dont bother. 

Btw my 360 kvf is an 2007

and my brute 650 is an 2007


----------

